# Lost my girl today



## GLENMAR (Jul 24, 2014)

I've had her 23 years. She was my first horse. @##% colic.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 24, 2014)

I am so sorry.  I know that is a huge blow.. ((((hugs)))


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 24, 2014)

So sorry Glenmar, that has got to be tough.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 24, 2014)

so sorry to hear


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 24, 2014)

oh glenmar, I'm so sorry.  she was beautiful!  and i know you will miss her so


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes. I miss her already. She was my first horse. I got her when she was just 2 yrs old. We sort of grew up together. She was with me a long time. I think Arabian horses have a bond with their owners that does not always happen with other horse breeds.


----------



## Farmin' Girl (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Tracy0052 (Jul 25, 2014)

So sorry


----------



## Sumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry Glenmar


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 25, 2014)

So sorry to hear that.  I lost a great horse to colic as well years ago.
Still miss him.
Colic is awful for sure!!!


----------



## MsDeb (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 25, 2014)

21 years is a long time together. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I always knew that one day we'd have to say goodbye. She had a good life. She raised 3 foals. She will be missed, but her memory will live on in my heart.


----------

